# Screenclick Movies- 6 free rentals



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2012)

*Terms and conditions:*
1.  The Screenclick service is available to residents of ROI only. 2. You  can cancel your subscription at any time. 3. No cash alternative will be  offered 4. This offer may not be redeemed in conjunction with any other  offer and is limited to one per household. 5. You will rent your first 6  rentals absolutely free. 6. Your account will be activated on the  Bronze package (1 DVD at the time) and you have 6 weeks to use your  rentals. 7. You will become a full paying member at the end of your 6  weeks free trial or when you rent your 7th movie-whichever comes sooner.  8. If you decide not to continue after your free trial, please cancel  your account according to our cancellation policy before your trial expires.  9. Usual Terms and Conditions apply.

http://www.screenclick.com/moviemadness?tduid=0d9ec8efc460411921915bfb7b84c485


----------

